# Can I file without 1099-INT?



## Big Swifty (Jan 16, 2021)

Due to receiving my refund at the very end of December I was paid interest by the IRS.

But I have not received the 1099-INT form so that I can declare this interest on my 2021 return. I know the exact amount (a whole $37.52) but my guess is they mailed the form to my old address in Peru. Who knows if it ever got sent there, or it's still in the hands of some postal service. But I have been living in Argentina since November '21 so I'll never receive it anyway.

Is attaching this form absolutely necessary, or can I fill out the 1099-INT knowing the amount of interest I received? Theoretically, the IRS should have no problem confirming the amount I fill in is the actual amount they paid me.

If not, how do I go about getting a (hopefully downloadable) copy? I eventually had to get a Congress person's office involved just to get my 2020 return entered into the system since they only were answering 2% of calls and living abroad made that a non-starter. I'd rather not have to go that route again, esp. considering it's only late January, but I'm not waiting around for 9 months again with no way to contact the IRS.

If I can file without including my copy of the 1099-INT sent to me by the IRS, what IRS office do I put in the address field? Payer's TIN? Would I just enter the interest I received in Box 1, or would it go elsewhere? Anything else I should know?

Logic would dictate that of course the IRS has all the information on the amount of interest I received from the IRS, but in a system where Bureaucracy trumps Logic I'd rather play it safe and know before acting. I don't want to go through what I did last year and wait almost an entire year and have to get Congressional staffers involved just to receive my refund from a very basic return. You'd think since there are so many Americans living abroad they'd have something in place to deal with such a situation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Last time I checked, you weren't required to file a copy of any sort of 1099 with your tax return. Especially for a small amount like $37.52 - with all the recent publicity about how far behind the IRS is I really don't think they'll worry about it.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Big Swifty -- @Bevdeforges is right; no need to file 1099s with your return. Also, the IRS has strongly recommended you file electronically this year. They are still back-logged in processing old returns to the tune of 6.5 million paper returns! If you file electronically, you should expect your refund to hit your bank in less than a month. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

255 said:


> If you file electronically, you should expect your refund to hit your bank in less than a month.


But the big question is: CAN you file electronically from overseas if you can't set up an account with the IRS because of this new ID.me thing? (There is a thread on this on the France forum which indicates the answer may be "no.")

If you can use one of the free file vendors, it shouldn't be a problem, but depending on your age, income and sources of income, the available free file vendors may be extremely limited. But if you plan on using the IRS free electronic filing, be aware that they warn you off if you need forms 1116 or 2555.


----------

